# めぐる



## Steven2

小沢一郎民主党幹事長の資金管理団体をめぐる政治資金規正法違反事件で起訴された民主党の石川知裕衆議院議員（北海道11区）は2010年2月11日、党本部に離党届を提出し、受理された。
What does めぐるmean?
What does 離党届 mean?
What is the object of 受理された? Is it 離党届?
Should it be two sentences?
小沢一郎民主党幹事長の資金管理団体をめぐる政治資金規正法違反事件で起訴された. 民主党の石川知裕衆議院議員（北海道11区）は2010年2月11日、党本部に離党届を提出し、受理された。


----------



## rukiak

めぐる means "about, related with".

離党届 is a notice of leaving the party
>What is the object of 受理された? Is it 離党届?
Yes.

>Should it be two sentences?
No. First part modifies the other one.


----------



## Steven2

Is めぐる a postposition, a preposition or a verb?


----------



## rukiak

>Is めぐる a postposition, a preposition or a verb?
???

政治資金規正法違反事件 which is related to 小沢一郎民主党幹事長の資金管理団体.


----------



## Steven2

But 小沢一郎民主党幹事長の資金管理団体 is the object of 起訴された,right?


----------



## rukiak

「起訴された」のは、「民主党の石川知裕衆議院議員」です。


----------



## Steven2

Is 小沢一郎民主党幹事長の資金管理団体 the object of めぐる?


----------



## rukiak

yes.

For the word めぐる, you should picture "surrounding something".
In this case, 小沢一郎民主党幹事長の資金管理団体 is at the center, and the trouble of 政治資金規正法違反事件 is surrounding the organization.


----------



## Steven2

What does を(小沢一郎民主党幹事長の資金管理団体をめぐる) mean?


----------



## rukiak

を indicates the object(小沢一郎民主党幹事長の資金管理団体).


----------

